# Fiat



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Recently had my 2009 Bessacarr E435 2.3 Fiat Ducato serviced and reported possible problem with juddering in reverse, the Fiat service engineer checked it out and agreed that the gearbox needed a modification. The problem was registered with Fiat and I have now been waiting for over two and half months for a conversion kit to be sent to the Fiat Service garage. I have contacted the Fiat Customer Services four times now and always being told that someone would phone me back me, which they never do. Has anyone else had the same problem and how was it resolved?

Regards Barry


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

You are not alone.

Try googling Ducato Judder and wait for the avalanche. It's a known issue that was widely reported in the press and discussed (at great length) on the forums.

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Fiat have been pretty good about fixing the 2.3 so I am pretty sure you won't have a problem, just keep pestering them. You are lucky it's not a 3 litre, Alan.


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

That's strange.

Ours was done last December after CamperUK said it needed the mod. I rang Fiat Camper assist as they asked (which is Italy I believe) & the woman @ Fiat uk rang back in a couple of days, she was excellent. The parts arrived in about a week, and CamperUK did the work the a couple of weeks later.. 

I know this is no help but the system worked for us & CamperUK, and I know they have done many.

Could it be something to do with the garage not communicating with Fiat, or could it just be the Italian summer holidays?

M


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

BASA said:


> Recently had my 2009 Bessacarr E435 2.3 Fiat Ducato serviced and reported possible problem with juddering in reverse, the Fiat service engineer checked it out and agreed that the gearbox needed a modification. The problem was registered with Fiat and I have now been waiting for over two and half months for a conversion kit to be sent to the Fiat Service garage. I have contacted the Fiat Customer Services four times now and always being told that someone would phone me back me, which they never do. Has anyone else had the same problem and how was it resolved?
> 
> Regards Barry


Sounds about Parr for the coarse. It is fiat your talking about after all. Good luck.

Steve


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Sounds about Parr for the coarse. It is fiat your talking about after all. Good luck.
> 
> Steve


Not really true for this problem. At the beginning they didn't know what to do and buried their heads in the sand but eventually 2.3 owners *who complained* had the mod carried out swiftly. What I think has happened is that there is now only a trickle of complaints and the impetus in Fiat has slowed down.

Saying all that, in my opinion Fiat should have modified the vehicles under a recall and not relied on owners complaining.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

rayc said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds about Parr for the coarse. It is fiat your talking about after all. Good luck.
> ...


My comments were geared towards fiat customer care, well the lack of it in general.

Steve


----------

